# εκπρόσωπος/αντιπρόσωπος



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας,
θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε - αν έχετε όρεξη, φυσικά! - για τη διαφορά που έχουν αυτές οι λέξεις σε νομικά, κυρίως, κείμενα.

Έχουμε νόμιμος αντιπρόσωπος και νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος. Θυμάμαι ότι στο πανεπιστήμιο μας έλεγαν «αντιπρόσωπος είναι μόνο αντιπρόσωπος αυτοκινήτων» (ασχολίαστο επιχείρημα), όμως το βλέπω συχνότατα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν όντως υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά μεταξύ τους.

Ιδέες κανείς;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 18, 2008)

Μια διάκριση που βρήκα είναι αυτή εδώ:

*Εκπρόσωπος:* Το πρόσωπο που εκπροσωπεί ένα νομικό πρόσωπο και ως απεσταλμένος του ενεργεί στο όνομα και για λογαριασμό του και προωθεί τα συμφέροντα εκείνου.

*Αντιπρόσωπος: *Το πρόσωπο που συμμετέχει σε μια δικαιοπραξία για λογαριασμό ενός άλλου φυσικού προσώπου, όταν εκείνο δεν μπορεί ή δεν επιθυμεί να ενεργήσει αυτοπροσώπως.

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο ειδική ή γενική είναι η διάκριση.


----------

